# White MacBook stains / Black MacBook smudges



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

So... I know the white vs. black issue has been discussed to death... and I've also done some searches but all the results seem to be discussions regarding older models of the Macbooks.

I'm curious if the current white MacBooks are still prone to staining? I read that Apple has fixed the discoloration issue with the plastic itself, but is it still prone to getting dirty from general usage?

And with regards to the black MacBooks - how easily are the oily finger marks, etc. cleaned off?

Every black Macbook I've seen seems to be covered in finger smudges, so I'm thinking the glossy white ones will maintain their new look better. However, I'm still uncertain as to whether the new plastic used in the white Macbooks will be fairly easy to keep clean.

What would you guys suggest, if my primary concern is which colour is easier to keep looking 'new' (without 3rd party protection accessories)? I'm unfortunately forced to downgrade from a Macbook Pro, which was extremely easy to keep looking pristine!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a macbook of 2 years at christmas. The white is not pristinely white by any stretch but it isn't discoloured I would say. I would prefer the white to the black in terms of keeping it clean. The bottom of the white does get discoloured because it sits on everything right?

The black macbooks are aluminum and are painted so they can get visibly scratched. My macbook has never had an exterior protector on it and there are scratches, although, they are only visible when you get very close to it.

I say white!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

My upgrade path was iBook to black MacBook to MacBook Pro.

The iBook was most prone to scratches and smudges.

I kept the black MacBook pristine, in a Rhino case its whole life. I cleaned the topcase and LCD every few days. It isn't that hard to keep clean. I don't think it's paint on top of something; it's black polycarbonate plastic. Just don't drop your keys on it or wear a watch while using it, and wash your hands before using it.

As suggested above, the MacBook Pro is by far the easiest to keep clean; I have mine in a Mac-Case leave-on case; much less bulky than the Rhino case, all ports accessible, very protective if not as indestructible as a Rhino case.


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

I've read in some places (even here, I think) that products like the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser are good at removing minor staining from daily use from the wrist rest and keyboard. 

With respect to cleanliness, as long as you're fairly conscientious in your habits it shouldn't be that much of an issue. The trackpad and keyboard are prone to turning mildly discoloured building up gunk from your fingers, I've found, but that certainly comes as no surprise, and it's nothing a little bit of mild soap and a lightly moistened cloth wouldn't fix.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a white macbook over a year old, and I find baby wipes works wonders.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> The black macbooks are aluminum and are painted so they can get visibly scratched.


??????
I use a black MacBook daily and have never seen an aluminum one that was painted. The MBP is aluminum, but the black consumer MacBook is black polycarbonate - same as the white one, except the colour of course.

As for cleanliness: A simple cleaning with a screen cleaner and microfibre cloth is all that is needed - not a bad idea on any portable really - and the black one is just so cool looking IMHO.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tips everyone! 

I think i'm leaning towards a black Macbook... it seems like fingerprints would be easier to wipe off, compared to trying to clean off stained plastic. Although I'd probably invest in some sort of protector anyway... 

Now the bigger concern is - is a redesigned Macbook slated to come out sometime soon? If the aluminum casing rumors are true... stains/smudges will be a thing of the past!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

IMHO, white Macbooks are prone to scratches, Blackbooks are prone to oil smudges (oil from your hands, I mean).

Smudges are, obviously, a lot less trouble to clean than scratches.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I've had my macbook for two months now, it is not as bright white as it was out of the box but it still looks stunning. No scratches on it so far. I'm a big fan of their white products, I like the glossy look. The black looks just a little dull.


----------

